# 1720 ford diesel tractor problems



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

my ford diesel tractor will not crank.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the battery dead? Is the engine seized? When was the last time you used it? Does it click when you hit the starter or does in not make a sound?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Try it now..


----------



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Is the battery dead? Is the engine seized? When was the last time you used it? Does it click when you hit the starter or does in not make a sound?


----------



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

The battery is charged and the engine will crank if I jumper off the starter solenoid. It won’t crank with ignition switch.


----------



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

The engine will not start when I jumper the the solenoid with ignition switch on.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I'm no trouble shooter, but it sounds like you may have and ignition switch problem. Have you made really sure that the battery connections at the battery, ground and starter are clean and tight? I think there is a glow plugs position on the key switch to power the glow plugs, then a start position as well. I keep thinking ignition switch as if it cranks, and there is no power to the fuel shutoff solenoid, it'll never start.
Someone with one of these tractors or more know how should be along any time.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ford put so many different fuel systems in the 1720 its almost impossible to start to diagnose w/no information..
Do u wanna fix the cranking from the key switch first or just get the engine running..??
I don't feel like pulling teeth this weekend.. call me later. lol


----------



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

I think it might be the ignition switch. I need to check the fuel shutoff solenoid for voltage.


----------



## NHTimber (Apr 7, 2018)

Have you checked the shuttle shift nuetral safety switch? Mine is warn and I actually disconected it and jumped the conector. Started right up.


----------



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

I bypassed the neutral and the parking brake safety switches and it cranks with solenoid but does not start. I think it may be the ignition switch or no power to kill pump probe.


----------



## NHTimber (Apr 7, 2018)

Jackie,

Crack open one of you fuel lines at one injector and crank the engine, if fuel is getting to the injector you know the fuel selonoid is working. If no fuel you will still need to rule out electrical side of fuel selonoid. My tractor has two releys on the “firewall” I think on is for the fuel selonoid. I have access to a shop manual and see if I can take a look at wiring schematic.

Is there fuel in the fuel filter bowl?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The solenoid is located just LEFT of the inj. pump.. just unscrew it.. it lools likes like a small cylinder.
A pair of channel locks will do the trick, its not normally tight.
OR get an alligator clip & clip the spade to the + 12v on the battery.. u should hear it click.. its already grounded thru the block..


----------



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

NHTimber said:


> Jackie,
> 
> Crack open one of you fuel lines at one injector and crank the engine, if fuel is getting to the injector you know the fuel selonoid is working. If no fuel you will still need to rule out electrical side of fuel selonoid. My tractor has two releys on the “firewall” I think on is for the fuel selonoid. I have access to a shop manual and see if I can take a look at wiring schematic.
> 
> Is there fuel in the fuel filter bowl?


----------



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info.i will try that. The fuel filter is full.


----------

